# truck problems



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

TruckProblems http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/profitable-pickups-may-be-in-cross-hairs-of-trump-border-tax/ar-AAmSjxB?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Good for the FORD guys!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I always kind of liked that Ford stayed in the US, for the most part. Now they will be awarded.

I never liked Ford engines very much, including the variants built by IH, but thats only a component of the truck.

I dont have any problems with buying any brand, but Ford seems like the "most American" to me.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

They forgot to mention adding to the cost of pickups is the wanker that can afford a new $65,000 diesel pickup then never gets the bed dirty as its strictly a grocery getter.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

mlappin said:


> They forgot to mention adding to the cost of pickups is the wanker that can afford a new $65,000 diesel pickup then never gets the bed dirty as its strictly a grocery getter.


You still see those wankers but less and less in this area . At one time down over the hill us the new car /truck dealers each had a row of those trucks as long as you could hit a baseball . Now you are lucky to see them stock 2 .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

azmike said:


> Good for the FORD guys!


HEAR HEAR,


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

endrow said:


> had a row of those trucks as *long as you could hit a basebal*l . Now you are lucky to see them stock 2 .


so, you're saying they sold ONE?

     

Shoulders are shot...actually, I'm prolly stretching it to imply that I could hit a ball 3 trucks wide :huh:

Mark


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Seen a couple of guys with brand new trucks at the auction Saturday, one had a trailer with thirty small squares and another had a trailer with a load of firewood, I imagine both paid way too much for their toy and the thought of scratching the inside of the bed made em sick. Tough titties, anytime I pay that kind of money for a piece of equipment its gonna get the snot used out of it.


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

mlappin said:


> They forgot to mention adding to the cost of pickups is the wanker that can afford a new $65,000 diesel pickup then never gets the bed dirty as its strictly a grocery getter.


A guy at work told me that his next new truck will be a diesel because he loves the sound they make...


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

The problem is "chicks dig trucks" so guys need trucks to....well you know....this then gets expensive -- salesmen use this idea to sell trucks, and beer and.......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think its rather funny the whole "diesel one-ton grocery getter" thing, too.

I get them next to me at red lights They see my ugly flatbed farming truck with a well used, greased gooseneck ball, tool boxes, a front window weight sticker showing I actually* pay the registration to tow the weight the truck is rated to tow *and my GCWR decals (required) on my door, plus my PA contractors license (required) and fuel sticker (required).

You can always tell its a "G/G" in PA because it'll be a big ass crew cab dually with a "2" sticker on the windshield, which means its licensed to tow about 5,000 lbs. Then there's no visible hitch, no fuel sticker, no PA required decals and you know its a grocery getter.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Always amazes me the miles that people will put on expensive trucks. I only run my truck when I NEED it for a truck. Otherwise it sits and my Pontiac G6 hauls me around...Even gota 10 ft stick on conduit in it tonight...its a 4 door with fold down rear seat...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

PaMike said:


> Always amazes me the miles that people will put on expensive trucks. I only run my truck when I NEED it for a truck. Otherwise it sits and my Pontiac G6 hauls me around...Even gota 10 ft stick on conduit in it tonight...its a 4 door with fold down rear seat...


Wife's Jeep Liberty is too short for a ten foot stick of anything, however it does have a luggage rack&#8230;.

The Liberty is a hell of a lot easier most of the time to take anywhere, except for Lowes, Menards and the like, most parking lots aren't made for full size trucks anymore.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

The Dodge Grand Caravan I run around in (to keep miles off the farm truck, which is getting close to 300,000) will take a 10 foot stick of pipe... they'll have to ride between the front seats right up to the AC controls, and it'll be rubbing the inside of the back hatch, but they WILL fit...

I've hauled enough pipe in there to run a several hundred foot water line one time... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I think its rather funny the whole "diesel one-ton grocery getter" thing, too.
> I get them next to me at red lights They see my ugly flatbed farming truck with a well used, greased gooseneck ball, tool boxes, a front window weight sticker showing I actually* pay the registration to tow the weight the truck is rated to tow *and my GCWR decals (required) on my door, plus my PA contractors license (required) and fuel sticker (required).
> You can always tell its a "G/G" in PA because it'll be a big ass crew cab dually with a "2" sticker on the windshield, which means its licensed to tow about 5,000 lbs. Then there's no visible hitch, no fuel sticker, no PA required decals and you know its a grocery getter.


Sob, has Pa turned into a communist state? All that and still have to pay a toll to get across the state? Wow....


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Sob, has Pa turned into a communist state? All that and still have to pay a toll to get across the state? Wow....


We're not quite California yet dawg, but some days it really makes you wonder.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

PaMike said:


> Always amazes me the miles that people will put on expensive trucks. I only run my truck when I NEED it for a truck. Otherwise it sits and my Pontiac G6 hauls me around...Even gota 10 ft stick on conduit in it tonight...its a 4 door with fold down rear seat...


 I agree and always try to keep the miles off the heavy trucks


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

3/4 & 1 ton Chevy's are still built in US, out of the Lansing, MI plant. Only a portion of the 1500's are built in Mexico. Ford builds some of their 150's in Canada. Dodge, who knows. Easiest way to tell if you have a US built vehicle is to look at the VIN. If it starts with a "1" it was built in US, "2" it was built in Canada, and "3" it was built in Mexico.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

endrow said:


> I agree and always try to keep the miles off the heavy trucks


Keeping the miles off of the truck to preserve its value is like not having relations with your wife/GF to benefit the next guy. I didn't buy it for it to sit there. 2015 2500HD Crew Cab, 4x4, fully loaded LTZ I own was purchased new July 2015 and has 50k miles on it already. I paid $55k for it after $10k rebates. I was looking at trading it on a 1 ton, same options. The new truck was also gonna be $55k, and they were going to give me $52k for mine on trade.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Up here there is another reason to keep miles off a truck and that is to keep the salt off. I don't think my '99 Chevy 3500 has over 1000 miles of winter driving out of 94,000 miles. It gets enough corrosion in the summer now that they spray brine on the dirt roads.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Dan_GA said:


> Keeping the miles off of the truck to preserve its value is like not having relations with your wife/GF to benefit the next guy. I didn't buy it for it to sit there. 2015 2500HD Crew Cab, 4x4, fully loaded LTZ I own was purchased new July 2015 and has 50k miles on it already. I paid $55k for it after $10k rebates. I was looking at trading it on a 1 ton, same options. The new truck was also gonna be $55k, and they were going to give me $52k for mine on trade.


I knew someone was buying "new"! I never have --always tried the cash thing but I look at the 2017 models looking forward to 2025 when I might buy one!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Dan_GA said:


> Keeping the miles off of the truck to preserve its value is like not having relations with your wife/GF to benefit the next guy. I didn't buy it for it to sit there. 2015 2500HD Crew Cab, 4x4, fully loaded LTZ I own was purchased new July 2015 and has 50k miles on it already. I paid $55k for it after $10k rebates. I was looking at trading it on a 1 ton, same options. The new truck was also gonna be $55k, and they were going to give me $52k for mine on trade.


To each his own. Its your money, spend it how you like! I am with endrow. I don't have a big truck. But miles are a whole lot cheaper driving the saturn from a to b.

Gas is cheaper. Tires are cheaper. Everything else is cheaper. Average week for me is about $40 cheaper driving the car. $2k in a year +. Works for me. Ymmv.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> To each his own. Its your money, spend it how you like! I am with endrow. I don't have a big truck. But miles are a whole lot cheaper driving the saturn from a to b.
> 
> Gas is cheaper. Tires are cheaper. Everything else is cheaper. Average week for me is about $40 cheaper driving the car. $2k in a year +. Works for me. Ymmv.


True, but you've also bought 2 vehicles, and maintain 2 vehicles (those that have the truck to do truck duties, car to go A to B ).


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

IH 1586 said:


> Up here there is another reason to keep miles off a truck and that is to keep the salt off. I don't think my '99 Chevy 3500 has over 1000 miles of winter driving out of 94,000 miles. It gets enough corrosion in the summer now that they spray brine on the dirt roads.


My wife is from NE Ohio... she chloroformed me in the middle of the night after we got out of the USMC and I woke up in our new house in the frozen Ohio tundra. I feel your pain on that one. Never been as happy to move back to the South.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Dan_GA said:


> 3/4 & 1 ton Chevy's are still built in US, out of the Lansing, MI plant. Only a portion of the 1500's are built in Mexico. Ford builds some of their 150's in Canada. Dodge, who knows. Easiest way to tell if you have a US built vehicle is to look at the VIN. If it starts with a "1" it was built in US, "2" it was built in Canada, and "3" it was built in Mexico.


Dan,

My 1 ton GMC was built (assembled) in Flint MI, (came off the same line as Chevy's do). Plant was running full capacity and every other Sat the last I knew. IDK about Lansing (is there a truck plant even there?). In Flint, the frames come from Canada (I believe, on rail cars from the East where Canada is located anyhow), some of the engines from a plant next door, the rest (like the Durmax)from IDK.

I have to check my VIN, because I know where it was assembled at.

Larry


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

r82230 said:


> Dan,
> 
> My 1 ton GMC was built (assembled) in Flint MI, (came off the same line as Chevy's do). Plant was running full capacity and every other Sat the last I knew. IDK about Lansing (is there a truck plant even there?). In Flint, the frames come from Canada (I believe, on rail cars from the East where Canada is located anyhow), some of the engines from a plant next door, the rest (like the Durmax)from IDK.
> 
> ...


Yeah, mine is likely from Flint too. I just know the sticker of Michigan is in my door jamb and for some reason Lansing stuck out in my mind. There are no vehicles built with 100% US products anymore (that I am aware of).


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The Canadian made trucks get parts from US and elsewhere as well.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

You guys are just all funny to me! Every one drives a "truck"? It makes a city person feel big, and then put a lift on it! Good grief
If all of you drive a "truck", that tells me you run a log book, get dot inspections, stop at scales, DO a walk around before you start it, get health papers and stay current?
I have several pickups. Used for pickup work. Then the Autocar winch truck. Like a tank!
Lots of humor. One good thing is the city people buy their "trucks" so we can buy them cheaper later!
To each their own. I think everything I drive will just be a car.


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

MT hayer said:


> You guys are just all funny to me! Every one drives a "truck"? It makes a city person feel big, and then put a lift on it! Good grief
> If all of you drive a "truck", that tells me you run a log book, get dot inspections, stop at scales, DO a walk around before you start it, get health papers and stay current?
> I have several pickups. Used for pickup work. Then the Autocar winch truck. Like a tank!
> Lots of humor. One good thing is the city people buy their "trucks" so we can buy them cheaper later!
> To each their own. I think everything I drive will just be a car.


Yep , have to agree, a truck is what hauls pickups to the dealer lot. I find it rather entertaining how the city people get offended when they are talking about their truck and you say " oh you mean your pickup".


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

MT hayer said:


> You guys are just all funny to me! Every one drives a "truck"? It makes a city person feel big, and then put a lift on it! Good grief
> If all of you drive a "truck", that tells me you run a log book, get dot inspections, stop at scales, DO a walk around before you start it, get health papers and stay current?
> I have several pickups. Used for pickup work. Then the Autocar winch truck. Like a tank!
> Lots of humor. One good thing is the city people buy their "trucks" so we can buy them cheaper later!
> To each their own. I think everything I drive will just be a car.


We have trucks in this part of the country.....I mean pickups. Took a while to learn pickup when I worked out west. They had to keep correcting me when I told them I was going to get the truck.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

You you need a lift kit!

You need to put a pipe on that sucker!

You need to put a chip in it!

You needs some better rims!

Me: Are you paying for it?

Same guys, "Oh my 350 will haul 120,000 lbs". I would love to see that carnage.

I drive the Accord because I can get 28-30 mpg between farms and 38-40 Hwy. Perks of driving a 6 speed. My trucks were something like 10-11 between farms, real simple economics. I use the trucks regularly enough that I prefer a fatter wallet than the illusion that Peter is bigger. I know a guy that drives his overly depreciated upgraded rig with his sport quad in the back, the quad stays in the bed 24/7.

It's like a house; out of all my friends, I have the cheapest mortgage by at least half. They complain about how they have no money but will turn around and finance vacations. More power to the Jones', their foreclosures help me save money.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

One of the primary reasons I stick with a smaller 550-size truck and a 30-40' trailer is the tight, delicate driveways at a lot of the properties I farm. A TT wouldn't make it out because of size and poor traction. I'm loading bales as I type and I would not be able to get out of the field without 4 wheel drive.
Not everyone farms where it's flat open spaces.
I think I could do better efficiency-wise with a single axle 4WD and a 35-40' aluminum trailer, but the system I use now works good enough to make changing an expensive upgrade.
If the right 4WD road tractor comes along, I'm on it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The lifted duallys always make me shake my head, too tall to hook a trailer to. Why?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> The lifted duallys always make me shake my head, too tall to hook a trailer to. Why?


Too much money, not enough brains...

That's true of a LOT of things in this world... more every day seems to me...

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

luke strawwalker said:


> Too much money, not enough brains...
> 
> That's true of a LOT of things in this world... more every day seems to me...
> 
> Later! OL J R


Or compensation for lack of manhood LOL


----------

